# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Orwell dhe 1984

## Dr Rieux

I ka lexuar kush romanet e Orwellit, "Ferma e kafsheve" dhe "1984" ? Mua ne cdo rilexim me japin ndjesine e nje "deja vu"-je, aq shume ngjajshmeri kane me historine tone komuniste. Dhe te mendosh qe jane shkruar vetem 2 dhe 4 vjet pas lustes se dyte boterore. 

Per "1984", nese ndokush eshte kurioz, mund ta lexoje tek 
http://www.liferesearchuniversal.com/orwell.html

----------


## Saint-Simone

"Ferma e kafsheve"  kemi pare filmin. Orwell ehste me te vertete fantastik. Ka shkruar diçka te tille qe mund te komentohet gjithsesi. 
"1984"-en e kma blere dhe mezi pres te gjej pak kohe per ta lexuar. U mundova ta lexoj gjate kohes se provimeve por shume e veshtire. Duhe te jesh shume i perqendruar per ta kuptuar. Kur ta mbaroj do kem diçka per te thene shpresoj...

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

I've read the book "1984", so far its one of my favorite books, i recomend it to everyone. For those who dont know  1984 is a futuristic novel, it was actually written in 1948 with the purpose of  warning readers in the west of the dangers of  totalitarian government. Having witnessed firsthand the horrific lengths to which totalitarian governments in Spain and Russia would go in order to sustain and increase their power, Orwell designed 1984 to sound the alarm in Western nations still unsure about how to approach the rise of communism.

>>Plot<<: Winston Smith is a low-ranking member of the ruling Party in London, in the nation of Oceania. Everywhere Winston goes, even his own home, the Party watches him through telescreens; everywhere he looks he sees the face of the Partys seemingly omniscient leader, a figure known only as Big Brother. The Party controls everything in Oceania, even the peoples history and language. Currently, the Party is forcing the implementation of an invented language called Newspeak, which attempts to prevent political rebellion by eliminating all words related to it. Even thinking rebellious thoughts is illegal. Such thoughtcrime is, in fact, the worst of all crimes.

As the novel opens, Winston feels frustrated by the oppression and rigid control of the Party, which prohibits free thought, sex, and any expression of individuality. Winston dislikes the party and has illegally purchased a diary in which to write his criminal thoughts. He has also become fixated on a powerful Party member named OBrien, whom Winston believes is a secret member of the Brotherhoodthe mysterious, legendary group that works to overthrow the Party.


Winston works in the Ministry of Truth, where he alters historical records to fit the needs of the Party. He notices a coworker, a beautiful dark-haired girl, staring at him, and worries that she is an informant who will turn him in for his thoughtcrime. He is troubled by the Partys control of history: the Party claims that Oceania has always been allied with Eastasia in a war against Eurasia, but Winston seems to recall a time when this was not true. The Party also claims that Emmanuel Goldstein, the alleged leader of the Brotherhood, is the most dangerous man alive, but this does not seem plausible to Winston. Winston spends his evenings wandering through the poorest neighborhoods in London, where the proletarians, or proles, live squalid lives, relatively free of Party monitoring.


One day, Winston receives a note from the dark-haired girl that reads I love you. She tells him her name, Julia, and they begin a covert affair, always on the lookout for signs of Party monitoring. Eventually they rent a room above the secondhand store in the prole district where Winston bought the diary. This relationship lasts for some time. Winston is sure that they will be caught and punished sooner or later (the fatalistic Winston knows that he has been doomed since he wrote his first diary entry), while Julia is more pragmatic and optimistic. As Winstons affair with Julia progresses, his hatred for the Party grows more and more intense. At last, he receives the message that he has been waiting for: OBrien wants to see him.
Winston and Julia travel to OBriens luxurious apartment. As a member of the powerful Inner Party (Winston belongs to the Outer Party), OBrien leads a life of luxury that Winston can only imagine. OBrien confirms to Winston and Julia that, like them, he hates the Party, and says that he works against it as a member of the Brotherhood. He indoctrinates Winston and Julia into the Brotherhood, and gives Winston a copy of Emmanuel Goldsteins book, the manifesto of the Brotherhood. Winston reads the bookan amalgam of several forms of class-based twentieth-century social theoryto Julia in the room above the store. Suddenly, soldiers barge in and seize them. Mr. Charrington, the proprietor of the store, is revealed as having been a member of the Thought Police all along.

Heheheheh this is where all the fun starts so if u wanna know what happens next READ THE BOOK!!! :@pp  :@pp 

P.S:  For those who have read the book.would u rather be a prole or do u wanna know the truth???

----------


## Leila

E kam gjetur librin *1984* kur bera community service ne librari, dhe iu luta te mi falnin ato libra qe po hidhnin. Kam rene ne dashuri me ate liber qe kur isha ne gjimnaz! E dua! E dua! Madje, thashe, djalit te pare do ia ve emrin Winston, ne kujtim te atij libri.
Ah, po kur krijojne fjale ("thoughtcrime") dhe zhdukin fjalet nga fjalori qe ne mungese te atyre fjaleve, njerezit nuk do i mendonin ato gjera. Gruaja i thoshte per seksin, "Hajde te kryejne detyren tone ndaj partise!" S'ke si mos qeshesh ne ato momente. Dhe ishte shume humoristike kur fqinjet e tij u druheshin femijeve te tyre se mund te thonin qe prinderit kane folur kunder partise.
Megjithese, deri aty sa e late librin, nuk mendoj se ngjarjet jane interesante. Thjesht shume te trishta. Kur i nxorren minjte atij te shkretit... o bo boo... thashe, prej sot e tutje do genjej, do them qe kam fobi... ullinjte apo domatet. lol
Sa e tmerrshme.
Nje liber qe trajton tema te peraferta si te *1984*, eshte *The Handmaiden's Tale* nga Margaret Atwood.

*Animal Farm* e kam lexuar dhe kam bere dhe hartime mbi te ku diskutuam temat, etj.. E kishim required ne klasen e AP English, por kam dashur ta lexoja me vite perpara asaj (sa shume libra, sa pak kohe). Sa m'u dha shansi, e perpiva. George Orwell... nje nga shkrimtaret e mij me te dashur.

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

Urdheroni dhe plotin e *Animal Farm.*

Old Major, a prize-winning boar, gathers the animals of the Manor Farm for a meeting in the big barn. He tells them of a dream he has had in which all animals live together with no human beings to oppress or control them. He tells the animals that they must work toward such a paradise and teaches them a song called Beasts of England, in which his dream vision is lyrically described. The animals greet Majors vision with great enthusiasm. When he dies only three nights after the meeting, three younger pigsSnowball, Napoleon, and Squealerformulate his main principles into a philosophy called Animalism. Late one night, the animals manage to defeat the farmer Mr. Jones in a battle, running him off the land. They rename the property Animal Farm and dedicate themselves to achieving Majors dream. The cart-horse Boxer devotes himself to the cause with particular zeal, committing his great strength to the prosperity of the farm and adopting as a personal maxim the affirmation I will work harder.

At first, Animal Farm prospers. Snowball works at teaching the animals to read, and Napoleon takes a group of young puppies to educate them in the principles of Animalism. When Mr. Jones reappears to take back his farm, the animals defeat him again, in what comes to be known as the Battle of the Cowshed, and take the farmers abandoned gun as a token of their victory. As time passes, however, Napoleon and Snowball increasingly quibble over the future of the farm, and they begin to struggle with each other for power and influence among the other animals. Snowball concocts a scheme to build an electricity-generating windmill, but Napoleon solidly opposes the plan. At the meeting to vote on whether to take up the project, Snowball gives a passionate speech. Although Napoleon gives only a brief retort, he then makes a strange noise, and nine attack dogsthe puppies that Napoleon had confiscated in order to educateburst into the barn and chase Snowball from the farm. Napoleon assumes leadership of Animal Farm and declares that there will be no more meetings. From that point on, he asserts, the pigs alone will make all of the decisionsfor the good of every animal.

Napoleon now quickly changes his mind about the windmill, and the animals, especially Boxer, devote their efforts to completing it. One day, after a storm, the animals find the windmill toppled. The human farmers in the area declare smugly that the animals made the walls too thin, but Napoleon claims that Snowball returned to the farm to sabotage the windmill. He stages a great purge, during which various animals who have allegedly participated in Snowballs great conspiracymeaning any animal who opposes Napoleons uncontested leadershipmeet instant death at the teeth of the attack dogs. With his leadership unquestioned (Boxer has taken up a second maxim, Napoleon is always right), Napoleon begins expanding his powers, rewriting history to make Snowball a villain. Napoleon also begins to act more and more like a human beingsleeping in a bed, drinking whisky, and engaging in trade with neighboring farmers. The original Animalist principles strictly forbade such activities, but Squealer, Napoleons propagandist, justifies every action to the other animals, convincing them that Napoleon is a great leader and is making things better for everyonedespite the fact that the common animals are cold, hungry, and overworked.

Mr. Frederick, a neighboring farmer, cheats Napoleon in the purchase of some timber and then attacks the farm and dynamites the windmill, which had been rebuilt at great expense. After the demolition of the windmill, a pitched battle ensues, during which Boxer receives major wounds. The animals rout the farmers, but Boxers injuries weaken him. When he later falls while working on the windmill, he senses that his time has nearly come. One day, Boxer is nowhere to be found. According to Squealer, Boxer has died in peace after having been taken to the hospital, praising the Rebellion with his last breath. In actuality, Napoleon has sold his most loyal and long-suffering worker to a glue maker in order to get money for whisky.

Years pass on Animal Farm, and the pigs become more and more like human beingswalking upright, carrying whips, and wearing clothes. Eventually, the seven principles of Animalism, known as the Seven Commandments and inscribed on the side of the barn, become reduced to a single principle reading all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others. Napoleon entertains a human farmer named Mr. Pilkington at a dinner and declares his intent to ally himself with the human farmers against the laboring classes of both the human and animal communities. He also changes the name of Animal Farm back to the Manor Farm, claiming that this title is the correct one. Looking in at the party of elites through the farmhouse window, the common animals can no longer tell which are the pigs and which are the human beings.

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

*"Megjithese, deri aty sa e late librin, nuk mendoj se ngjarjet jane interesante. Thjesht shume te tishta."*

Leila, I didnt include the conclusion for 1984 on purpose because I didnt want to spoil the book for those people who are reading it or for those who are considering on reading it. Ok?  Hope u Understand .Thnx

----------


## sweet_babe

uuuuu aman....e kisha per te analizuar gjithe librin
*ANIMAL FARM*  kete vere.....
(shyqyr per webet...se do kisha marre nje dysh :p)
sme terhoqi aq shume si liber por prape kishte shume kuptim te thelle...
eshte me shume per njerezit qe jane into political stuff and all that.....
te ndihmon te krijosh nje iluzion ose picture si ishte jeta
during the *Russian Revolution*  e ca behej ne ate kohe....
keta kane qene me keq se ne ne kohen e Enverit
po ketyre te pakten iu jane botuar dhe libra kurse ne 
o i harruar o karte pa shkruar......

----------


## i_pakapshem

tinkerbell, 
even though you're not telling them the ending of "1984" you're still ruining it for them.  The books is as much about the details, as it is about the unpredictable ending.  Nejse, liber i madh, ka status ikone. Rekomandimet e mia do ishin si per ty dhe Leila (dukeni si vajza me kapacitet), cdo liber nga Nietzsche por ne vecanti "Human, All-too-human", "Beyond good and evil", "The Antichrist".

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

*Regarding my question which no body answered* :^naterres   Under the circumstances of the book, personally I would rather be a prole and live an ignorant life then know the truth and be miserable.

Kalofshit Bukur  :^lulja3

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

I_pakapshem thnx per rekomandimet  :)

----------


## i_pakapshem

> *Regarding my question which no body answered* :^naterres   Under the circumstances of the book, personally I would rather be a prole and live an ignorant life then know the truth and be miserable.
> 
> Kalofshit Bukur  :^lulja3



Ignorance is bliss huh??? not for me, knowledge is my defining aspect.  I would be miserable if I was ignorat.

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

Yeah well according to the book you would not know you were ignorant...after all you only have one life to live. Why live a miserable one?

----------


## Leila

Paskan edhe nje film *1984*. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087803/

Aktoret:
John Hurt	.... 	Winston Smith
Richard Burton	.... 	O'Brien
Suzanna Hamilton	.... 	Julia
Cyril Cusack	.... 	Charrington
Gregor Fisher	.... 	Parsons
James Walker	.... 	Syme
Andrew Wilde	.... 	Tillotson
David Trevena	.... 	Tillotson's Friend
David Cann	.... 	Martin
Anthony Benson	.... 	Jones
Peter Frye	.... 	Rutherford
Roger Lloyd-Pack	.... 	Waiter
Rupert Baderman	.... 	Winston as a Boy
Corinna Seddon	.... 	Winston's Mother
Martha Parsey	.... 	Winston's Sister

Orwell ka shkruajtur edhe nje ese qe ka te beje me *Animal Farm* & *1984*. Po e postoj me poshte.


Can Socialists Be Happy?


    The thought of Christmas raises almost automatically the thought of Charles Dickens, and for two very good reasons. To begin with, Dickens is one of the few English writers who have actually written about Christmas. Christmas is the most popular of English festivals, and yet it has produced astonishingly little literature. There are the carols, mostly medieval in origin; there is a tiny handful of poems by Robert Bridges, T.S. Eliot, and some others, and there is Dickens; but there is very little else. Secondly, Dickens is remarkable, indeed almost unique, among modern writers in being able to give a convincing picture of happiness.

    Dickens dealt successfully with Christmas twice in a chapter of The Pickwick Papers and in A Christmas Carol. The latter story was read to Lenin on his deathbed and according to his wife, he found its 'bourgeois sentimentality' completely intolerable. Now in a sense Lenin was right: but if he had been in better health he would perhaps have noticed that the story has interesting sociological implications. To begin with, however thick Dickens may lay on the paint, however disgusting the 'pathos' of Tiny Tim may be, the Cratchit family give the impression of enjoying themselves. They sound happy as, for instance, the citizens of William Morris's News From Nowhere don't sound happy. Moreover and Dickens's understanding of this is one of the secrets of his power their happiness derives mainly from contrast. They are in high spirits because for once in a way they have enough to eat. The wolf is at the door, but he is wagging his tail. The steam of the Christmas pudding drifts across a background of pawnshops and sweated labour, and in a double sense the ghost of Scrooge stands beside the dinner table. Bob Cratchit even wants to drink to Scrooge's health, which Mrs Cratchit rightly refuses. The Cratchits are able to enjoy Christmas precisely because it only comes once a year. Their happiness is convincing just because Christmas only comes once a year. Their happiness is convincing just because it is described as incomplete.

    All efforts to describe permanent happiness, on the other hand, have been failures. Utopias (incidentally the coined word Utopia doesn't mean 'a good place', it means merely a 'non-existent place') have been common in literature of the past three or four hundred years but the 'favourable' ones are invariably unappetising, and usually lacking in vitality as well.

    By far the best known modern Utopias are those of H.G. Wells. Wells's vision of the future is almost fully expressed in two books written in the early Twenties, The Dream and Men Like Gods. Here you have a picture of the world as Wells would like to see it or thinks he would like to see it. It is a world whose keynotes are enlightened hedonism and scientific curiosity. All the evils and miseries we now suffer from have vanished. Ignorance, war, poverty, dirt, disease, frustration, hunger, fear, overwork, superstition all vanished. So expressed, it is impossible to deny that that is the kind of world we all hope for. We all want to abolish the things Wells wants to abolish. But is there anyone who actually wants to live in a Wellsian Utopia? On the contrary, not to live in a world like that, not to wake up in a hygenic garden suburb infested by naked schoolmarms, has actually become a conscious political motive. A book like Brave New World is an expression of the actual fear that modern man feels of the rationalised hedonistic society which it is within his power to create. A Catholic writer said recently that Utopias are now technically feasible and that in consequence how to avoid Utopia had become a serious problem. We cannot write this off as merely a silly remark. For one of the sources of the Fascist movement is the desire to avoid a too-rational and too-comfortable world.

    All 'favourable' Utopias seem to be alike in postulating perfection while being unable to suggest happiness. News From Nowhere is a sort of goody-goody version of the Wellsian Utopia. Everyone is kindly and reasonable, all the upholstery comes from Liberty's, but the impression left behind is of a sort of watery melancholy. But it is more impressive that Jonathan Swift, one of the greatest imaginative writers who have ever lived, is no more successful in constructing a 'favourable' Utopia than the others.

    The earlier parts of Gulliver's Travels are probably the most devastating attack on human society that has ever been written. Every word of them is relevant today; in places they contain quite detailed prophecies of the political horrors of our own time. Where Swift fails, however, is in trying to describe a race of beings whom he admires. In the last part, in contrast with disgusting Yahoos, we are shown the noble Houyhnhnms, intelligent horses who are free from human failings. Now these horses, for all their high character and unfailing common sense, are remarkably dreary creatures. Like the inhabitants of various other Utopias, they are chiefly concerned with avoiding fuss. They live uneventful, subdued, 'reasonable' lives, free not only from quarrels, disorder or insecurity of any kind, but also from 'passion', including physical love. They choose their mates on eugenic principles, avoid excesses of affection, and appear somewhat glad to die when their time comes. In the earlier parts of the book Swift has shown where man's folly and scoundrelism lead him: but take away the folly and scoundrelism, and all you are left with, apparently, is a tepid sort of existence, hardly worth leading.

    Attempts at describing a definitely other-worldly happiness have been no more successful. Heaven is as great a flop as Utopia though Hell occupies a respectable place in literature, and has often been described most minutely and convincingly.

    It is a commonplace that the Christian Heaven, as usually portrayed, would attract nobody. Almost all Christian writers dealing with Heaven either say frankly that it is indescribable or conjure up a vague picture of gold, precious stones, and the endless singing of hymns. This has, it is true, inspired some of the best poems in the world:

    Thy walls are of chalcedony,
    Thy bulwarks diamonds square,
    Thy gates are of right orient pearl
    Exceeding rich and rare!

    But what it could not do was to describe a condition in which the ordinary human being actively wanted to be. Many a revivalist minister, many a Jesuit priest (see, for instance, the terrific sermon in James Joyce's Portrait of the Artist) has frightened his congregation almost out of their skins with his word-pictures of Hell. But as soon as it comes to Heaven, there is a prompt falling-back on words like 'ecstasy' and 'bliss', with little attempt to say what they consist in. Perhaps the most vital bit of writing on this subject is the famous passage in which Tertullian explains that one of the chief joys of Heaven is watching the tortures of the damned.

    The pagan versions of Paradise are little better, if at all. One has the feeling it is always twilight in the Elysian fields. Olympus, where the gods lived, with their nectar and ambrosia, and their nymphs and Hebes, the 'immortal tarts' as D.H. Lawrence called them, might be a bit more homelike than the Christian Heaven, but you would not want to spend a long time there. As for the Muslim Paradise, with its 77 houris per man, all presumably clamouring for attention at the same moment, it is just a nightmare. Nor are the spiritualists, though constantly assuring us that 'all is bright and beautiful', able to describe any next-world activity which a thinking person would find endurable, let alone attractive.

    It is the same with attempted descriptions of perfect happiness which are neither Utopian nor other-worldly, but merely sensual. They always give an impression of emptiness or vulgarity, or both. At the beginning of La Pucelle Voltaire describes the life of Charles IX with his mistress, Agnes Sorel. They were 'always happy', he says. And what did their happiness consist in? An endless round of feasting, drinking, hunting and love-making. Who would not sicken of such an existence after a few weeks? Rabelais describes the fortunate spirits who have a good time in the next world to console them for having had a bad time in this one. They sing a song which can be roughly translated: 'To leap, to dance, to play tricks, to drink the wine both white and red, and to do nothing all day long except count gold crowns' how boring it sounds, after all! The emptiness of the whole notion of an everlasting 'good time' is shown up in Breughel's picture The Land of the Sluggard, where the three great lumps of fat lie asleep, head to head, with the boiled eggs and roast legs of pork coming up to be eaten of their own accord.

    It would seem that human beings are not able to describe, nor perhaps to imagine, happiness except in terms of contrast. That is why the conception of Heaven or Utopia varies from age to age. In pre-industrial society Heaven was described as a place of endless rest, and as being paved with gold, because the experience of the average human being was overwork and poverty. The houris of the Muslim Paradise reflected a polygamous society where most of the women disappeared into the harems of the rich. But these pictures of 'eternal bliss' always failed because as the bliss became eternal (eternity being thought of as endless time), the contrast ceased to operate. Some of the conventions embedded in our literature first arose from physical conditions which have now ceased to exist. The cult of spring is an example. In the Middle Ages spring did not primarily mean swallows and wild flowers. It meant green vegetables, milk and fresh meat after several months of living on salt pork in smoky windowless huts. The spring songs were gay Do nothing but eat and make good cheer, And thank Heaven for the merry year When flesh is cheap and females dear, And lusty lads roam here and there So merrily, And ever among so merrily! because there was something to be so gay about. The winter was over, that was the great thing. Christmas itself, a pre-Christian festival, probably started because there had to be an occasional outburst of overeating and drinking to make a break in the unbearable northern winter.

    The inability of mankind to imagine happiness except in the form of relief, either from effort or pain, presents Socialists with a serious problem. Dickens can describe a poverty-stricken family tucking into a roast goose, and can make them appear happy; on the other hand, the inhabitants of perfect universes seem to have no spontaneous gaiety and are usually somewhat repulsive into the bargain. But clearly we are not aiming at the kind of world Dickens described, nor, probably, at any world he was capable of imagining. The Socialist objective is not a society where everything comes right in the end, because kind old gentlemen give away turkeys. What are we aiming at, if not a society in which 'charity' would be unnecessary? We want a world where Scrooge, with his dividends, and Tiny Tim, with his tuberculous leg, would both be unthinkable. But does that mean we are aiming at some painless, effortless Utopia? At the risk of saying something which the editors of Tribune may not endorse, I suggest that the real objective of Socialism is not happiness. Happiness hitherto has been a by-product, and for all we know it may always remain so. The real objective of Socialism is human brotherhood. This is widely felt to be the case, though it is not usually said, or not said loudly enough. Men use up their lives in heart-breaking political struggles, or get themselves killed in civil wars, or tortured in the secret prisons of the Gestapo, not in order to establish some central-heated, air-conditioned, strip-lighted Paradise, but because they want a world in which human beings love one another instead of swindling and murdering one another. And they want that world as a first step. Where they go from there is not so certain, and the attempt to foresee it in detail merely confuses the issue.

    Socialist thought has to deal in prediction, but only in broad terms. One often has to aim at objectives which one can only very dimly see. At this moment, for instance, the world is at war and wants peace. Yet the world has no experience of peace, and never has had, unless the Noble Savage once existed. The world wants something which it is dimly aware could exist, but cannot accurately define. This Christmas Day, thousands of men will be bleeding to death in the Russian snows, or drowning in icy waters, or blowing one another to pieces on swampy islands of the Pacific; homeless children will be scrabbling for food among the wreckage of German cities. To make that kind of thing impossible is a good objective. But to say in detail what a peaceful world would be like is a different matter.

    Nearly all creators of Utopia have resembled the man who has toothache, and therefore thinks happiness consists in not having toothache. They wanted to produce a perfect society by an endless continuation of something that had only been valuable because it was temporary. The wider course would be to say that there are certain lines along which humanity must move, the grand strategy is mapped out, but detailed prophecy is not our business. Whoever tries to imagine perfection simply reveals his own emptiness. This is the case even with a great writer like Swift, who can flay a bishop or a politician so neatly, but who, when he tries to create a superman, merely leaves one with the impression the very last he can have intended that the stinking Yahoos had in them more possibility of development than the enlightened Houyhnhnms.



    December 20th, 1943


    THE END

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Paskan edhe nje film *1984*. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087803/
> 
> Aktoret:
> John Hurt	.... 	Winston Smith
> Richard Burton	.... 	O'Brien
> Suzanna Hamilton	.... 	Julia
> Cyril Cusack	.... 	Charrington
> Gregor Fisher	.... 	Parsons
> James Walker	.... 	Syme
> ...


e kam pare filmin, si cdo film i bazuar ne liber te le te kerkosh per me shume

----------


## Leila

Kur kam qene e vogel, i thoja vetes se kur te rritesha, do i rikrijoja filmat me mire.  :@pp 
Tani s'kam ku gjej me ate qetesi se e di qe s'ka per te ndodhur.

----------


## nursezi

Libri 1984 eshte nje nga librat me te bukur qe kam lexuar. Per mendimin time ngelet liber i vlefshem per te gjitha koherat per pershkrimin e cdo shoqerie diktatoriale.

P.S. Dr rioux, jam kurjoz...mos e ke marre gje nickun nga personazhi i doktorit ne librin "plague", "murtaja"?

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

*1984 fictious world map*

----------


## i_pakapshem

> *1984 fictious world map*


nga e ke gjetur ket tinkerbell?

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

I_pakapshem ate map e gjeta tek....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

Gay go up and gay go down,
To ring the bells of London town.

*Oranges and lemons,
Say the bells of St. Clements*.

Bull's eyes and targets,
Say the bells of St. Marg'ret's.

Brickbats and tiles,
Say the bells of St. Giles'.

Halfpence and farthings,
Say the bells of St. Martin's.

Pancakes and fritters,
Say the bells of St. Peter's.

Two sticks and an apple,
Say the bells of Whitechapel.

Pokers and tongs,
Say the bells of St. John's.

Kettles and pans,
Say the bells of St. Ann's.

Old Father Baldpate,
Say the slow bells of Aldgate.

*You owe me ten shillings,
Say the bells of St. Helen's*

*When will you pay me?
Say the bells of Old Bailey.*

*When I grow rich,
Say the bells of Shoreditch.

Pray when will that be?
Say the bells of Stepney*.

*I do not know,
Says the great bell of Bow.

Here comes a candle to light you to bed,
Here comes a chopper to chop off your head.*

*
Remember this :))*

----------

